# Must get the papers!!!



## Hover Andone (Jul 25, 2015)

She didn't want to clean the kitchen so she told me to do it. So she knows that once I do something it must be 100% or nothing at all. I'm a neat and tidy guy! So not only did I wash the dishes, swept and mopped the floor, wiped the counters and island clean. I also cleaned out the nasty cupboard, cabinets with items we don't use with 2006 year on them and cleaned out the drawers! She came into the kitchen and just cursed me out!!!!! Called me all kind of nasty names!!! She was saying that she wanted me to clean the kitchen (wash the dishes,sweep and wipe down the counters)! Screaming that what I was doing is ***** work! She noticed that I tossed out her opened jar of mayo, tarter sauce and her lemon butter sauce from the cabint along with the other that we don't use! She said that she is going to throw away something of mine. My medicine!! I have HBP and I have to take my meds everyday to control it. Also had surgery recently and 
threw away my pain meds 800, 500, and 550mg(hydrocodone, oxcycodone, and ibuprofen!! Trash men have came and gone and I couldn't move to stop them! 
cause I was in so much pain! What should I do!!??


----------

